# Are Endler's Livebearers ok to keep with shrimp?



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I should have mentioned this: 3 male Endler's with RCS and CRS. What I means to say was "Will the Endler's eat the baby shrimp?


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

they might the small babies. i had them together didnt see any problems.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

I wouldn't risk it...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

They'll eat the babies.


----------



## aznkonner (Oct 18, 2007)

yea i agree with everyone else here. i think they would eat the young shrimp so i wouldn't do it.


----------



## intermediate_noob (Jan 23, 2007)

I would like to throw in my two cents on this. I had a 20 gallon hex with over a hundred RCS of varying sizes. I introduced 1 male and 3 female Endlers into the tank and within three weeks they had increased in numbers to around 15 or 20 and my shrimp had decreased in numbers to no more than 10. I would watch as the male and female larger Endlers would attack the larger shrimp and I believe ultimately kill them. In the end I lost all of the shrimp.

I know there are 100s of posts out there on this subject of fish and shrimp, but in my experience the only safe fish for shrimp were Otocinclus. Otherwise, I would go with a species only tank.

Like I said, just my two cents worth. Hope it helps


----------



## TLH (Apr 20, 2008)

Guppies/Endlers will eat pretty much anything they can fit in their mouths in my experience.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

What if the tank will be heavily planted with moss and stuff?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Endler's eat their own fry, and they will most certainly eat newborn shrimp. My endlers are scavengers too, always picking about the tank, looking for algae to eat. The fry wouldn't stand a chance for long I've got a feeling.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

i am always netting out fry from my endler tank. a lot of places i read they dont eat their own fry.


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

i keep crs and cherries in all my tanks. my tanks have endlers, pearl gouramis, small loaches, discus, rainbowfish, corydoras, some assorted tetras etc... the shrimp just need adequate space to hide, they breed just fine. im sure the fish do eat some shrimp, but they certainly aren't even close to ever wiping out the populations.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

mgamer20o0 said:


> i am always netting out fry from my endler tank. a lot of places i read they dont eat their own fry.


They don't eat them all, but they do eat them. I keep endlers, and I've witnessed it.

The younger parents are worse than the older ones, with females being more hungry than males.


----------



## hvuong (Nov 16, 2007)

I had 5 endlers in a 10 gallon with cherries and amano and all of them did fine. i did see females finding the eggs of shrimps and eating them but for the most part i think my java moss made a lot of cover for a lot of the baby shrimps. I started with 2 cherries and 5 amanos and when i did a tank transfer i ended with well over 50 shrimps.


----------



## sorab (Aug 21, 2006)

I put new born endler fry in the shrimp tank sometimes to save them from other fish but if I leave them longer than three weeks they start attacking baby shrimp and they can kill them I have seen it happen in my tank when a tiny shrimp was swimming.


----------

